# Considering a move to Seattle..



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

My husband is considering a job in Seattle and I'm wondering from people who live in that area what is farming like there? Is it easy to have livestock or are there tons of restrictions? If you buy a property with a pond of water source are you allowed to use that water? 
Northern CA might be an option too, but not sure what city. Thanks for any information that may decide if a move is in our future.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Seattle is pretty pet friendly. You can even have up to 3 I think it is, mini breed goats if nutered.
Cost of living is fairly high but lots of cool stuff available.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

If I'm only allowed 3 pets then we have a serious problem.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm assuming you would live out of the city in a rural area. I would think you could have whatever you want then.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, that is the number of mini goats you can have in the city! The areas outside of the city are very nice farm areas... It's a very "green"/organic friendly place! I'm about 40 minutes north of seattle. Welcome! (If it works out)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One really cool thing is the county where we live is designated farm land.
If you are considering buying a place the owner must produce an official document from the county that states something like, 
"You may be subject to farm animals & their aroma, machinery & sounds etc."
Every spring, manure spreading goes on the crop lands.

Oh, and working LGDs are exempt from noise ordinances.


----------

